# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Gears of Duty présentation

## AxelTheAs

Bonsoir, je viens présenter mon prochain jeu, qui j'espère aura au moins autant de succès que le précédent.
_[MAJ: 17/09/2011]_


Nom du jeu: Dragon & Weed 2: Gears of Duty
Langues : Français, Anglais
Type : TPS 2D (Third Person Shooter 2D)
Genre : Action/ Infiltration
Plateforme : PC
Compatibilité : Windows XP/ Vista/ Seven, Linux
[list]Classification estimée : Déconseillé aux moins de 16 ans
_ La classification est estimée par la production, elle n'est donc pas officiellement reconnue._ 
Développement :*West Dragon Productions*
Distribution : *OG-ZONE Digital Entertainment*


*-PROLOGUE :*

Tout commence le 7 Juin 2061 (Black Ghost OPS 2.0/ 3.0),Dragon et Weed, deux mercenaires en vacances, sont demandés d’urgence par l’OMUS (Organisation Militaire de l’Union Supérieure) afin de récupérer des armes nucléaires nouvelle génération (Ogive Nucléaire à Aura Compressé) volées par un groupe militaire considéré comme terroriste : Les Nemesis. Dragon et Weed rejoignent donc les forces de l’OMUS sur place pour retrouver les ONAC.


*-HISTOIRE :*

Nos deux mercenaires sont actuellement séparé l'un de l'autre, Dragon dans le Nemesis Elite Core, face au Général Krovoss et Weed emprisonné en bonne compagnie dans le sous-marin Nemesis Auryon.

Pendant ce temps de l'autre côté de la galaxie, est en train de ce préparer un des plus grands sommets de la décennie, réunissant les dirigeants les plus importants et les plus influant de l'Union Supérieure... Le moment rêvé pour entreprendre une action d'envergure pour les Nemesis.

En bref, une crise sans précèdent ce prépare et bien sûr nos deux amis seront au cœur l'action... *Pour changer*


*-GAMEPLAY :*

Depuis BGO, pas mal de nouveauté sont prévues dans le nouveau moteur de jeu. On peut diviser le gameplay en trois parties :
*
Action :*
La partie action, pas de surprise, cette partie devrait plaire aux bourrins en tout genre. Les animations des personnages ont été redessinée et de nouvelles ont été ajoutées.
Côté commande, le jeu offrira un gameplay plus nerveux et plus précis que son prédécesseur.

Côté Boss, un nouveau système plus « classique » mais nettement efficace sera proposé, ainsi les Boss seront plus variés et « unique » dans leur contexte.

Pour finir, toujours en comparaison avec BGO, grande nouveauté, une nouvelle catégorie de personnages sera jouable, ce que j'appelle les PNT (Personnages Non-Tireurs).
Les PNT comme leurs nom le spécifie, n'utiliseront pas d'armes à feu, ils seront équipés d'armes leurs étant spécifiques et pourront ce fait réaliser des attaques aux corps à corps plus ou moins destructives.


*Infiltration :*
De ce côté, les innovations viendront principalement au niveau de la gestion de l'I.A des ennemis et des éventuels alliés. De nouvelles actions ont été ajoutées pour « faciliter » l'infiltration. Une nouveauté importante est tout de même à noter, voir paragraphe suivant.


*Exploration :*
L'exploration est une partie inédite et vous me direz, de l'exploration dans un jeu en 2D WTF ? Et bien je vous répondrais qu'en effet au premier abords, de l'exploration dans un jeu en 2D cela peut sembler, ennuyeux, linéaire voir inutile... Mais je me suis longuement interrogé à ce propos, et je pense avoir trouvé une solution qui pourrait être assez intéressante. Cette solution sera aussi utilisée dans les niveaux d'infiltration, mais de manière plus simplifiée que dans ce mode (oui il s'agit de la nouveauté importante dont je parlais).
Voici ce qu'il vous sera proposé, tout bêtement la solution à laquelle j'ai réfléchis est un système de portes. En gros un niveau serait composé de plusieurs parties qui grâce à ce système de portes, permettrait de ce rendre sur d'autres parcelles de maps différentes ou même de revenir sur une précédente.

Exemple :
Mission 2, Map1, 3 portes sont disponibles, ces trois portes mènent à une autre Map secondaire qui elle même peut contenir une ou plusieurs portes qui mènent à d'autres endroit (on peut aller très loin avec ça, mais n'ayez crainte je serai raisonnable *ai eu du mal à écrire ce mot*).

Ce mode permettra donc de varier un peu et surtout de souffler entre les niveaux d'action et d'infiltration. Des cinématiques secondaires pourront aussi être découvertes.


*-PERSONNAGES :*

Dragon
Nom: Drayzaai, Alexander
Alias: Dragon, Black Iron, The Old Dragon
Synchronisation: Élément du feu, élément de la Terre
Âge: 27 ans
Lieu de naissance: France
Statut professionnel: Agent UWPC (Commandant)

Dragon est un personnage principal. Rarement sérieux, il plutôt là pour détendre l'atmosphère, avec son humour et ses blagues vaseuses.
Au combat, il affectionne le corps à corps et les armes blanches.

Weed
Nom: Nicolier Lushian
Alias: Silver Fox, Weed
Synchronisation: Élément de l'air
Âge: 26 ans
Lieu de naissance: France
Statut professionnel: Agent UWPC (Capitaine)

Weed est un peu l'opposé de Dragon. Il contraste nettement le duo. C'est un personnage patient et très intelligent, on le surnommait le Renard d'Argent en raison de sa chevelure argentée.
Il n'aime pas trop être sur le devant de la scène, mais si il le faut il sait ce montrer redoutable.

Azura
Nom: Delbtos Da Verone Catherine
Alias: Azura, Snow Light
Synchronisation: Élément de l'air, élément de l'eau
Âge: 25 ans
Lieu de naissance: Angleterre
Statut professionnel: Colonel OMUS

Azura est un jeune colonel mais disposant d'un C.V plus qu'alléchant. Même si elle adore jouer de son physique, elle n'en reste pas moins téméraire et dangereuse pour ses adversaires. Azura manipule aussi bien les armes à feux que les armes blanches.

Aoura
Nom: DeBelgarde Ayumi
Alias: White Dragon Aoura, Imperia Rosen
Synchronisation: Élément du Feu, élément de l'eau
Âge: 27 ans
Lieu de naissance: Angleterre
Statut professionnel: Agent UWPC (Capitaine)

Aoura est une amie d'enfance de nos deux héros. Malgré son allure angélique, c'est une jolie demoiselle, autoritaire, impulsive et un tantinet manipulatrice. Elle aime user de son charme pour obtenir ce qu'elle convoite mais c'est aussi quelqu'un de très perspicace.


*-LES IMAGES :*

[MAJ Septembre 2011]:

Revenons un peu du côté du N.E.C, souvenez vous à la fin de BGO on abandonnait Dragon aux mains des Nemesis dans leur base.


_Screenshot de BGO 2.0, à l’intérieur du N.E.C, prêt du hangar du sous-marin_


_Screenshot de BGO 2.0, Général de la GIN, Krovoss, assez remonté vous remarquerez..._


_Quelques renforts Nemesis, pour notre ami Général *Notez que le problème des "gros traits" est résolu mais les 3 premières images ont été faites avant*_


_Dragon et ses blagues douteuses sont bels et bien de retour_


_La belle Aoura sera elle aussi de la partie_


_Petit clin d’œil à un célèbre capitaine pirate_


_Kawaii..._

_Les images sont disponibles à leur pleine résolution dans la galerie du site._ Cliquez ici pour accéder à la galerie.
*-TECHNIQUEMENT PARLANT :*

*François, Programmeur Principal, West Dragon Productions*

1) Comment ça marche ?
2) Ce qui est fait
3) Les objectifs à court terme
4) Ce qu'il reste à faire (général)
5) Comment ça va se passer au sein de l'équipe (en gros, j'aide le nouveau)
6) les compétences requises

1)
    Le code est divisé en trois grandes parties. La première est composée de classes utilitaires, la deuxième est le moteur de jeu qui permet de contrôler un personnage afin de remplir une mission. Enfin la troisième partie s'occupe des différents "états" du jeu : le menu principal, les menus secondaires, l'introduction, les crédits...
Bien entendu, la partie la plus difficile est le moteur de jeu, il est d'ailleurs assez particulier car dans celui-ci tous les objets (un arbre, un personnage, un véhicule, un ascenseur) sont composées de modules. Il y a un module qui permet l'affichage d'une image, un module qui permet d'afficher un personnage (le corps et son bras), un module responsable de l'IA du joueur(c'est à dire le traitement des entrées provenant du clavier et de la souris), un autre module pour la physique... Et c'est la composition de tous ces modules qui permet de créer des entités très différentes mais ayant quelques modules en commun. On peut classer ces modules en deux catégories, ceux qui s'occupent de l'affichage, et ceux qui vont altérer le comportement de l'entité (IA, physique principalement).
Pour que les modules puissent communiquer très facilement entre eux, il existe un gestionnaire de propriétés. C'est un template qui va associer l'ID d'une entité et le nom de cette propriété a la valeur de la propriété. Ce qui fait que dès que le module a l'ID d'une entité, on peut récupérer toutes les attributs associés à cette entité. Cela permet un accès aux ressources très facile mais c'est risqué.

2) Ceci étant dit, voilà la liste des choses faîtes :
_ le cœur du moteur de jeu est fait : gestion des input, gestion des modules, prise en charge des maps, la base du renderer est fait
_ 4 modules présents dont certains incomplets (IA joueur,
_ toutes les principales classes utilitaires sont faîtes (logger, parser, les ressource manager...)
Concrètement, on peut déplacer et afficher un personnage sur des lignes et afficher des images (je sais, c'est pas très fun). Pour info, cela représente environ 3300 lignes de code réparti dans environ 85 fichiers.


3) Les objectifs à court terme
Le plus important est de créer un personnage complet et fonctionnel car c'est une partie pas évidente puisque le joueur sera composé de beaucoup de modules différents qui seront de toute manière réutilisé. Ensuite, il faudrait s'occuper des autres personnages, çad les ennemis.

4) Concrètement cela va se traduire par l'ajout de beaucoup de modules mais pas que : il y a aussi des améliorations à faire au niveau du moteur de jeu comme permettre la mise à jour d'un module en fonction de sa priorité.

 5) Le code en cours a un gros problème, c'est que la documentation est inexistante. Ainsi, pendant que je m'occuperai de la créer, j'aiderai aussi le programmeur afin de lui expliquer si besoin le comportement de tel ou tel portion de code.

6) Les compétences requises
Le langage utilisé est le C++. Le moteur de jeu utilise principalement la SFML et Box2D, la connaissance de ces deux bibliothèques seraient appréciés mais pas obligatoire. Il nous faudrait surtout quelqu'un de motivé, qui a du temps et qui a déjà de l'expérience en C++ (cours du SiteDuZero, avoir entendu parler des design patterns...) et fait des projets avec ce langage, pas forcément des jeux d'ailleurs, les sources seront peut-être demandées.

C'est tout pour le moment, mais si vous voulez en savoir plus sur l'univers Dragon & Weed, je vous invite à regarder la série Dragon & Weed: Origins actuellement en cours. Dragon & Weed: Origins, la série.

----------


## Shapa

Et t'auras pas de problèmes de droits avec un titre pareil? C'est une vraie question, je me demande si dans le jeux vidéo ils sont souples.

----------


## AxelTheAs

> Et t'auras pas de problèmes de droits avec un titre pareil? C'est une vraie question, je me demande si dans le jeux vidéo ils sont souples.


De droit de quoi ?

Edit viens de compendre xD : Euh bah le titre n'a pas été déposé donc je ne vois pas le problème ^^

----------


## Shapa

Ba d'utilisation, Gears Of Duty, je veux dire Activision c'est des méchants tout ça et Microsoft, Microsoft quoi.

----------


## AxelTheAs

> Ba d'utilisation, Gears Of Duty, je veux dire Activision c'est des méchants tout ça et Microsoft, Microsoft quoi.


Je ne pense pas ^^ Le titre n'a pas été déposé il me semble et il s'agit de simple mots d'anglais alors ^^

----------


## Jolaventur

Moi qui croyait que Activision exploitait un juteu filon de plus.

Ce jeu est un piège.

----------


## Mephisto

Idem, j'espérais un FPS à la troisième personne super scripté, sanglant à ras la gueule, bourré de clichés sur l'orient, avec un gameplay à base de couverts et avec des protagonistes bodybuildés à en faire pâlir Boulon, j'suis déçu.  ::o: 

C'est quoi en fait, la suite du précédent jeu ou un spin-off sur le même univers ?

----------


## AxelTheAs

> Idem, j'espérais un FPS à la troisième personne super scriptée, sanglant à ras la gueule, bourré de clichés sur l'orient, avec un gameplay à base de couverts et avec des protagonistes bodybuildés à en faire pâlir Boulon, j'suis déçu. 
> 
> C'est quoi en fait, la suite du précédent jeu ou un spin-off sur le même univers ?


Lol désolé de te décevoir ce n'est qu'un petit jeu indépendant ^^' Sinon il s'agit de la suite du précédent jeu  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Et t'auras pas de problèmes de droits avec un titre pareil? C'est une vraie question, je me demande si dans le jeux vidéo ils sont souples.


Euh s'il doit être attaqué parce qu'il utilise des mots du dictionnaire dans son titre de jeu, autant arrêtez de vivre tout de suite...


Le genre de jeu n'a rien à voir, c'est un truc gratuit, et de toute façon, s'il existe des lois anti-plagiats, rien n'interdit d'associer des mots ensembles, proviendraient ils de licences connues différentes.

Sinon je propose de porter plainte contre Cronenberg: La Mouche putain, il a piqué son titre au roman "Le seigneur des mouches", c'est sûr !

----------


## kasa

Ah mais c'est pas une méga blague en plus?

----------


## AlaRach

et Call of War c'est quand ?
mais sinon new super flashpoint, Need for dead et assassin's fortress 2 il vont être bien ?

toi aussi créé tes propres noms de jeux sans te fouler  :;):

----------


## AxelTheAs

> et Call of War c'est quand ?
> mais sinon new super flashpoint, Need for dead et assassin's fortress 2 il vont être bien ?
> 
> toi aussi créé tes propres noms de jeux sans te fouler


Je vais prendre ça pour de l'humour car de un tu es très mal placé pour dire si le nom du jeu est recherché ou nom... et de 2 je suis sûr que tu ne sais même pas ce que ça veut dire... Je peux te le dire, le titre illustre parfaitement la trame du jeu... Donc ce genre de commentaire... ===> Next  ::):

----------


## iroko944

> Euh s'il doit être attaqué parce qu'il utilise des mots du dictionnaire dans son titre de jeu, autant arrêtez de vivre tout de suite...
> 
> 
> Le genre de jeu n'a rien à voir, c'est un truc gratuit, et de toute façon, s'il existe des lois anti-plagiats, rien n'interdit d'associer des mots ensembles, proviendraient ils de licences connues différentes.
> 
> Sinon je propose de porter plainte contre Cronenberg: La Mouche putain, il a piqué son titre au roman "Le seigneur des mouches", c'est sûr !


Attention comme dit dans l'édito du N°200 de CPC, ils avaient pensés à un moment utiliser le nom "PC 7 jours", les marques sont de plus en plus chatouilleuse quand il s'agit de leurs nom ou logo. Je met au défit quiconque de proposer au téléchargement un freeware de simulation de prise de commande dont le nom serai Mc Bonald ou quik. Dans les minutes qui suivent il y aura une armée d'avocats en kilt qui vont venir réclamer que vous changiez le nom car il porte offence au clan des Mc Donald.

----------


## AxelTheAs

> et Call of War c'est quand ?
> mais sinon new super flashpoint, Need for dead et assassin's fortress 2 il vont être bien ?
> 
> toi aussi créé tes propres noms de jeux sans te fouler





> Attention comme dit dans l'édito du N°200 de CPC, ils avaient pensés à un moment utiliser le nom "PC 7 jours", les marques sont de plus en plus chatouilleuse quand il s'agit de leurs nom ou logo. Je met au défit quiconque de proposer au téléchargement un freeware de simulation de prise de commande dont le nom serai Mc Bonald ou quik. Dans les minutes qui suivent il y aura une armée d'avocats en kilt qui vont venir réclamer que vous changiez le nom car il porte offence au clan des Mc Donald.


 Merci pour l'infos  :;):  Mais comme je le disais dans mon précédent poste, le sous-titre du jeu (Gears of Duty) n'avais pas pour but de copier et mélanger de noms de jeux connu, mais traduit bien des éléments du jeu en lui même (Gears of Duty = les Engins du Devoir erf sa sonne moche en Français). Et puis je rajoute que ce n'est qu'un sous-titre, exemple je vais sur jv.com la tout suite que vois-je ? Un jeux nommé 
*Dead to Rights : Retribution,* 

le mot Retribution est utilisé dans ce que j'appelle le sous-titre, pourtant pas mal de jeux on le même (God of War 2, Resistance PSP etc.) Ce n'est pas pour autant que les jeux ce sont fait attaqués de toute part.

Donc pour en revenir a GOD (nom complet Dragon and Weed 2 : Gears of Duty). N'est en rien un plagiat ou un quelque chose du genre, cela reviens au même que si j'avais appelé le jeux autrement.

----------


## Mephisto

En tout cas ça reste un bon moyen de créer du buzz.  :;):

----------


## znokiss

Mais c'est pas fini ces conn..bétises à propos du nom du jeu ? On en a rien à cirer, au fond, surtout pour un jeu gratuit.

----------


## AlaRach

> Je vais prendre ça pour de l'humour car de un tu es très mal placé pour dire si le nom du jeu est recherché ou nom... et de 2 je suis sûr que tu ne sais même pas ce que ça veut dire... Je peux te le dire, le titre illustre parfaitement la trame du jeu... Donc ce genre de commentaire... ===> Next


Oui à tout
Oui c'est de l'humour
Oui je suis mal placé pour dire si le nom du jeu est recherché
Oui je ne sais même pas ce que ça veut dire
Oui je m'auto next
Oui Il est trop super le nom de ton jeu

Tu peux même m'insulter en Allemand si tu veux.
Je suis pas chiant

----------


## AxelTheAs

Bonsoir  ::):  Bon réveillons et Joyeux Noël à tous, voici mon petit cadeau de Noël  ::): 
Une news spéciale pour l'occasion, avec au programme informations et images inédites  :;): 

http://og-zone.com/index.php?file=Ne...te&news_id=439

Joyeux Noël à tous ^^

----------


## DakuTenshi

> Ba d'utilisation, Gears Of Duty, je veux dire Activision c'est des méchants tout ça et Microsoft, Microsoft quoi.


Ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont jamais utilisé ce nom là, du coup c'est idiot ce que tu dis  :tired: .

----------


## Froyok

> Ni l'un ni l'autre n'ont jamais utilisé ce nom là, du coup c'est idiot ce que tu dis .


Utilisé non, mais copyrighté peut-être, je me demande où on peut vérifier ça.

----------


## AxelTheAs

ah la la... Je me répète mais ... Il s'agit de simple mot d'anglais... Dans le sens que je voulais j'aurais pu mettre Weapons of Duty, c'est pas pour autant qu' Activision m'aurais attaqué en justice car j'ai utiliser le mot Duty qui veut dire devoir en anglais u_u' J'ai préféré le mot Gears car je trouve que ça sonnait mieux point.

----------


## Froyok

> ah la la... Je me répète mais ... Il s'agit de simple mot d'anglais... Dans le sens que je voulais j'aurais pu mettre Weapons of Duty, c'est pas pour autant qu' Activision m'aurais attaqué en justice car j'ai utiliser le mot Duty qui veut dire devoir en anglais u_u' J'ai préféré le mot Gears car je trouve que ça sonnait mieux point.


Je remet pas du tout ça en question hein. Juste le fait que Activision à peut-être déjà déposé des noms variant de celui publié, et que, même si ceux-ci ne sont pas publiquement utilisé, cela n'empêche pas qu'il s'ont "réservé". Mais c'est vrai que dans le cadre d'un projet gratuit ils ne t'en tiendront pas rigueur, à la limite si tu le vend, la y'aura soucis.

----------


## znokiss

> Mais c'est pas fini ces conn..bétises à propos du nom du jeu ? On en a rien à cirer, au fond, surtout pour un jeu gratuit.


Bah voila, ce mec a raison. C'est vraiment de l'enc... de mouches, là, non ?

----------


## AxelTheAs

lol znokiss tu serais pas un peu narcissique  ::P:  Bon allez je viens vous offrir une vidéo de gameplay à peu près fluide (la fluidité tiens du camrecorder pas du jeu) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tREbqQDwpbk

----------


## AxelTheAs

Bonsoir nouvelles infos et vidéo à la clé  ::): 
-Premièrement : La date de sortie de DaW 2 est décalée au 18 Avril 2010 au lieu du 29 Mai ^^
- Deuxièmement DaW 2 change de résolution de jeu  ::):  Il passe de celle de 960*544 pixels à 1260*720 (oui bien 1260 et non 1280 ^^') et 1024*720 pixels  ::): 
- Troisièment et dernièrement voici une petite video de gameplay, que j'ai fait pour le fun, sur une map test je précise avec des ressources qui sont pour un autre de mes jeux ^^ :
Enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peYUKm5joVA

Vous remarquerez que cette vidéo a été faite avec la nouvelle résolution, et comme il s'agit d'une vidéo pour le fun je n'ai pas encore fait les nouveaux menu ( à la bonne taille  ::P: ) voilà voilà a++

----------


## Mephisto

> -Premièrement : La date de sortie de DaW 2 est décalée au 18 Avril 2010 au lieu du 29 Mai ^^


Il est pas déjà sorti Dawn of War II ?  ::O:

----------


## AxelTheAs

c'est DaW pour Dragon and Weed.

----------


## AxelTheAs

Re bonsoir/jour, je souhaites juste vous indiquez que je viens de commencer une pause du développement de DaW 2, le temps de faire quelques nouveaux épisodes d'Origins Saison 2. La date de sortie n'est pour le moment pas décalée et donc maintenu au 18 Avril 2010, mais il se peut que celle-ci change et reviennent à celle initiale qui était le 29 Mai 2010. Je vous tiendrais bien sûr au courant.
Les phases de beta-test auront tout de même lieu  :;):  

Voici les derniers screens réalisé sur un niveau en cours de construction  ::):  (assez vide en personnages ^^) :










 A bientôt  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Toujours le même problème, le héros et autres personnages ne s'intègrent pas bien aux décors. 
De même si tu veux rester dans l'optique d'un pur jeu de shoot (qui soyons honnête, n'est pas le genre le plus passionnant de la terre), trouve lui un concept intéressant, à la Megaman et co ...

----------


## AxelTheAs

> Toujours le même problème, le héros et autres personnages ne s'intègrent pas bien aux décors. 
> De même si tu veux rester dans l'optique d'un pur jeu de shoot (qui soyons honnête, n'est pas le genre le plus passionnant de la terre), trouve lui un concept intéressant, à la Megaman et co ...


Salut. Je ne comprend pas trop en quoi les perso s'intègrent mal au décors si tu peux être plus prêcis peut être. 
Et puis pour le concepte moi je veux bien mais je suis pas programmeur et je n'en ai pas dans l'équipe qui n'est desormais que composée de moi méme. Recruter un programmeur qui tiens la route s?avère assez difficile.  Merci pour le com en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Salut. Je ne comprend pas trop en quoi les perso s'intègrent mal au décors si tu peux être plus prêcis peut être.


Bah il faudrait d autre avis que le mien mais j ai bien l impression qu il y a un problème d intégration. Le héros est plus détaillé, plus "lisse", alors que le décors est plus "gras", y a vraiment un truc qui me dérange.
Pour le reste, avant de se poser la question de la mise en œuvre il faut déjà avoir le concept.

----------


## AxelTheAs

> Bah il faudrait d autre avis que le mien mais j ai bien l impression qu il y a un problème d intégration. Le héros est plus détaillé, plus "lisse", alors que le décors est plus "gras", y a vraiment un truc qui me dérange.
> Pour le reste, avant de se poser la question de la mise en œuvre il faut déjà avoir le concept.


Merci pour cette belle leçon... Je suis pas con merci j'ai des idées de concept plus originaux disons, donc je pense pouvoir me permettre de me poser la question de la mise en œuvre.
Sinon pour les décors plus gras je vois ce que tu veux dire, c'est en fait du au fait que les personnages n'ont pas été fait à la même taille et lors de la redimension je diminue plus le dessin du perso... Enfin oui je travail sur ce problème ^^'

----------


## Tyler Durden

> Merci pour cette belle leçon... Je suis pas con merci j'ai des idées de concept plus originaux disons, donc je pense pouvoir me permettre de me poser la question de la mise en œuvre.


Hm. Soupe au lait ? Faut pas le prendre comme ca, détends toi.
Bon, je comprends pas bien, tu développes un jeu mais tu n'as pas les moyens de mettre en œuvre tes idées ? Alors comment tu fais ?

----------


## AxelTheAs

En fait je t'explique ^^ Quand je travaillais sur le premier opus du jeu, je travaillais avec un programmeur. J'ai pensé que ce serai mieux de développer un moteur de jeu qui me soit accessible pour que je puisse faire la majeur partie du jeu surface (surface parce qu'en dessous y'a la programmation du prog et c'est pas du gateau). Cela à été fait et on a donc pu faire le premier opus ensemble. Là pour le deuxième, à la base j'avais prévu de le développer avec la base du premier, et d'améliorer et proposer bien plus (car je voulais pas en faire trop pour un premier jeu). Mais voilà pour le deuxième opus l'ancien prog ne pourra pas travailler avec avant longtemps étant donné qu'il est occupé avec les cours etc. Donc c'est ainsi que j'essaie de faire un jeu à partir du premier mais en essayant de l'améliorer de mon côté ^^

----------


## Septa

Ça ne serait pas plus intéressant pour toi de te tourner vers un outils pour faire des jeux sans savoir coder ( enfin sans savoir trop coder parce que bon il y a forcément un moment un moment où il faut un peu toucher au code quand on est seul ) que de continuer sur un moteur que tu ne peux pas améliorer ?

Il commence a y avoir des trucs sympa ( du genre Construct ).

Sinon heu.. Enfin je trouve ça plus agréable à l'oeil que les premiers trucs qu'on a vue de toi ici mais il y a encore du boulot.

----------


## Mephisto

Ouaip y a encore du boulot, et le jaune ça brule la rétine, mais ça c'est peut être dû à mes gouts persos. 



Et je plussoie, si tu veux développer un jeu sans trop te prendre le choux avec de la programmation et faire des choses intéressantes, Construct, épices et tout.  :;):

----------


## AxelTheAs

bon euh ça critique un peu trop facile là, je viens bien que mon travail soit pas parfait mais le dénigrer de la sorte u__u 'fin bon merci Septa pour le site je vais voir ça à l'air intéressant.

----------


## Septa

Rhool l'autre on est pas vraiment méchant hein...

Je suis admiratif que t'es réussit à sortir plusieurs jeux surtout que t'es jeune si je me souviens...

Après bon ça pique un peu les yeux faut bien le dire, niveau proportion et tout c'est pas forcément ça... Je me demande si tu devrais pas essayer de partir sur un style plus stylisé et moins "complexe" pour les graphismes. Les défauts du dessin ce verraient peut être moins.

Mais bon tu t'améliores petit à petit et t'as l'air de bosser et d'être passionné... 
C'est déjà beaucoup, j'ai toujours pas réussit à finir un projet de jeu en heu... Des années que je joue avec l'idée. ::P:

----------


## AxelTheAs

Non mais je dis pas que vous êtes méchant, c'est juste le fait qu'il y'en ai un qui dise que y'a du boulot, d'autre renchérissent par la suite ^^' Je suis pas contre la critique au contraire mais sur le coup sa donne l'impression que personne n'aime ton boulot ^^' Je vais réfléchir à de nouveaux graphismes  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

> je viens bien que mon travail soit pas parfait mais le dénigrer de la sorte.


_dénigrer (v.)

1.porter des accusations mensongères.

2.nier les qualités de qqn ou de qqch afin le faire mépriser.

3.dénoncer le caractère vil de quelqu'un; bafouer, honnir._


Faut pas déconner hein, personne ne te dénigres.

----------


## AxelTheAs

> Bah il faudrait d autre avis que le mien mais j ai bien l impression qu il y a un problème d intégration. Le héros est plus détaillé, plus "lisse", alors que le décors est plus "gras", y a vraiment un truc qui me dérange.
> Pour le reste, avant de se poser la question de la mise en œuvre il faut déjà avoir le concept.





> _dénigrer (v.)
> 
> 1.porter des accusations mensongères.
> 
> 2.nier les qualités de qqn ou de qqch afin le faire mépriser.
> 
> 3.dénoncer le caractère vil de quelqu'un; bafouer, honnir._
> 
> Faut pas déconner hein, personne ne te dénigres.


Heureusement que t'es là parce que sinon je connaitrais jamais le sens des mots que j'emploi  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

_Définition du mot :
susceptible

Adjectif singulier invariant en genre
	-qui se vexe facilement
	-capable de faire quelque chose, de recevoir certaines qualités, d'éprouver certaines modifications
	-qui est en mesure de, qui peut éventuellement_

----------


## AxelTheAs

> _Définition du mot :
> susceptible
> 
> Adjectif singulier invariant en genre
>     -qui se vexe facilement
>     -capable de faire quelque chose, de recevoir certaines qualités, d'éprouver certaines modifications
>     -qui est en mesure de, qui peut éventuellement_


Non ne t'inquiètes pas je n'en suis pas arrivé là  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Tu me rassures parce que c'est l'image que tu renvois hein. Allez, j'arrête de t'embêter, bon courage.

----------


## AxelTheAs

> Tu me rassures parce que c'est l'image que tu renvois hein. Allez, j'arrête de t'embêter, bon courage.


Non je ne te boude pas rassure toi, je suis même sur ton topic d'Era, faudrait que je me mette à la 3D mais c'est tellement compliqué (à concevoir et à programmé u__u). Mais je trouverais je trouverais  :;):  thx

----------


## Mephisto

Tyler, il programme pas, il utilise Construct, que l'on t'as conseillé. Il modélise juste ses personnages en 3D mais c'est de la 2D.  ::wacko::

----------


## AxelTheAs

Ah oki nice, j'ai download et installé construct, je chercherais des tutos Fr quand j'aurais le time  :;):

----------


## Tyler Durden

Il n'y a pas énormément de tuto fr (voir aucun), tu vas devoir mettre les mains dans le cambouis. Mais si tu t'en donne la peine, tu vas découvrir un log extrêmement puissant qui te permettras de créer n'importe quel genre de jeu 2D, sans aucune autre limite que ton imagination.

----------


## AxelTheAs

oui en fait j'ai commencé à checker les tutos du sites ^^

----------


## AxelTheAs

Salut, GOD (Gears of Duty) Reviens le mois prochain dans la prochaine édition du OGM (OG-Zone Magazine), avec de nouvelles informations et peut-être de nouvelles images  :;): 


*Source :* OGM n°1 (Novembre 2010)

----------


## Mephisto

Développé avec Construct cette fois ? 


Et oui, je deterre.  ::ninja::

----------


## AxelTheAs

Nop ^^ mieux si je puis dire ^^'

----------


## AxelTheAs

Bonjour, vous le savez le jeu viens de subir un reboot, (c'est à dire que l'on repart à zéro) et le nouveau programmeur du jeu aurait besoin de renfort surtout concernant le mode multijoueur du jeu.

J'aimerai donc savoir si il y a des programmeurs spécialisé dans réseau intéressés par le projet et répondant au profil suivant:

-Fiable: Qui ne va pas abandonner dès la première difficulté.
-Disponible: Qui donne des nouvelles souvent et pas tout les mois.
-Qualifié: Qui s'y connais un minimum dans la programmation réseau
-Motivé: Bah motivé.

Le mode en ligne est assez classique au niveau des modes de jeux, mais assez poussé au niveau de l'aspect communautaire.
Il y a une partie coopération pour le mode histoire,* jouable de 2 à 4 joueurs*.
Et une partie "Warfare" avec les modes que les habitués des jeux de tir en réseau connaissent tous, *jouable de 8 à 24 joueurs*.

Au niveau des serveurs, nous avons opté pour un système de P2P où le joueur héberge son serveur, mais les données concernant les statistiques etc. sont récolté via un serveur principal, pour pouvoir établir des statistiques principales et un classement.

Vous pouvez me contacter par *MP* ou bien par e-mail *contact[at]og-zone.com*.

----------


## edenwars

Rofl,j'y connais kedal en programmation

Spoiler Alert! 


 warez

,je veux dire réseaux....
Mais je veux bien te filer un coup de main pour tous ce qui est prog c++ java....


Si tu veux quoi.


Même si mes connaissances ne sont pas des plus pointues.....
Et ce serait cool de bosser sur un projet,histoire de se faire la patte...

Et j'suis hypra motivé,a côté des mes projets web...



PS:Je dis ça comme ça,mais pourquoi ne pas travailler ton jeu sur un moteur comme source ou unreal engine?
PS2:Ah oki nice, j'ai download et installé construct.

C'est pas pour être méchant,mais ce genre de soft,type rpgmaker ou fpsmaker je crois,c'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux....
Je connais pas hein,c'est juste que ça me dit rien.

Rien de tel que de plonger les mains dans la farine.

Perso,il vaut mieux faire un truc soit même de a à z,et en être fière à la fin....

----------


## AxelTheAs

Hi, topic mis à jour et de nouveaux screens sont disponible.

Edit: Désolé Edenwar... je n'avais pas vu ton message u__u'




> Bonsoir, je viens présenter mon prochain jeu, qui j'espère aura au moins autant de succès que le précédent.
> _[MAJ: 17/09/2011]_
> 
> 
> Nom du jeu: Dragon & Weed 2: Gears of Duty
> Langues : Français, Anglais
> Type : TPS 2D (Third Person Shooter 2D)
> Genre : Action/ Infiltration
> Plateforme : PC
> ...

----------

